# Source for CDN DIY pedals?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I want to start to learn this electronics stuff. I figure starting with an inexpensive pedal would be a great place to begin this journey. Ultimately I want to build an amp kit, but baby steps is my thinking. A tube driven OD/dist pedal is top of my list, then maybe a compressor, boss '59 bassman clone (if not excessively complicated). I just prefer to keep it within Canada and not have to pay duties, or exchange. Ontario would be awesome, but not limited to one province. Looking for suggestions. Thanks all.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Pedal kits in Canada:
B.Y.O.C. (Build Your Own Clone) Effects Kits | Axe... And You Shall Receive

Amp kits in Canada:
Kits

Both are in Ontario too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I would recommend StewMax. The Amazon Prime-like service from StewMac. Just like buying local. Almost.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

A simple fuzz pedal kit would be even easier than an OD, and would give you a chance to learn fundamentals like transistor biasing while you're having a heck of a lot of fun hearing it's effect on the sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Byoc from axe. It's just up the road, you would get it quick.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> would give you a chance to learn fundamentals like transistor biasing


 the kits have set components ( bias already decided for you) ... just insert parts , solder and assemble in box ....
not much learning ( except soldering )

look for Mims pdf books for basics ... buy a small breadboard, some components and start learning .


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Verne said:


> I want to start to learn this electronics stuff. I figure starting with an inexpensive pedal would be a great place to begin this journey. Ultimately I want to build an amp kit, but baby steps is my thinking. A tube driven OD/dist pedal is top of my list, then maybe a compressor, boss '59 bassman clone (if not excessively complicated). I just prefer to keep it within Canada and not have to pay duties, or exchange. Ontario would be awesome, but not limited to one province. Looking for suggestions. Thanks all.


I see you’re in London. When it’s time to build an amp I highly recommend Bruce Egnater’s amp building classes in Detroit. I went last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. First you build the amp. Basically solder all day following easy diagrams, then on Day 2 Bruce walks you through what’s actually going on in the amp you just built. Plus how to modify the circuit, change tones etc. At the end you’ll have a better understanding of how and why things work and take home a kick ass amp based on a Marshall circuit. Bruce is one of the top designers in the world. He has great stories too!


***EDIT***

Here is a review of the 20 watt amp if anyone is interested. There is also a 50 watt running el34's if you need the extra horsepower.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Not Canadian but I started with this. You can order a kit from Mammoth. Was easy and fun. 

Build Your Own Stompbox! | Premier Guitar






'PG Distortion'Distortion KitToneFiend.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> Not Canadian but I started with this. You can order a kit from Mammoth. Was easy and fun.
> 
> Build Your Own Stompbox! | Premier Guitar
> 
> ...


The Electra Distortion, that this particular circuit is based on, formed the core of at least a half-dozen Lovepedal circuits. A word of caution, however. It appears to have made John Bohlinger go grey very quickly. And don't even ask what happened to article-writer Joe Gore's hair. So, attempt at your hair's risk.

Apart from that, it does not require anything you couldn't buy in town. I buy many of my passive components, and some of the more common semiconductors, from these folks: Electronic components - dipmicro electronics
They're in Niagara Falls, are dirt cheap, and have fast delivery. Get yourself one of these things for trying out circuits and mods: Mini Breadboard 170 Points 35x47mm Red w/ Self-Adhesive Tape - dipmicro electronics


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the input. I was just looking at BYOC last night. There is a local guy who is running a pedal workshop this weekend here in London who is focusing on a Fuzz pedal. I missed out on a ticket this time, but he has everything in bulk and will run another. I will wait until that workshop to build a fuzz. Not knowing electronics, I don't know the intricacy of each type of pedal. I figure a pedal like the Bassman with a lot of adjustments would be far more difficult for a beginner. I did recently get a new soldering gun and I'm itching to create my own guitar something. The PG distortion seems pretty cool with the choice of plain aluminum or a coating, and choice of knobs, but would USPS shipping have duties and extra taxes added on? I can't go into the US for a workshop as I rarely travel outside London, so I don't bother with a passport. Last time I went into the US was 25yrs ago.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When you say "soldering gun". do you mean something like this?








or something like this?








The first tyoe heats up fast, but is largely unsuitable to effects-building, because it has a very large heating surface and can't get into small spaces.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have one of each. My iron is old and the point is not a nub, but it works. The gun (top) is the one I've recently picked up. I just need to pick up some new solder. Mine is old...OLD....with flux (??) in the center.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Verne said:


> I have one of each. My iron is old and the point is not a nub, but it works. The gun (top) is the one I've recently picked up. I just need to pick up some new solder. Mine is old...OLD....with flux (??) in the center.


Step away from the gun and nobody will get hurt...seriously...leave it alone. Its not for precision electronic work. Get yourself a nice chisel tip or pencil tip iron (or replace your old ) 50-65watts. They're cheap. Watch a video on tinning the tip and keep it clean and tinned. Otherwise you'll be fighting to make good joints. Nothing wrong with rosin core. Unless the solder is oxidized it's probably fine. Stay away from the lead free stuff. That's an explanation for another time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup your old iron is better than the gun, return it if you can. If you step up to the $125ish range you can get a heat adjustable station with replaceable tips, that will be great for all your hobby soldering


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

So far the only irons I can find somewhat local are 25w. Even my old one is 30w. I suppose I could grind the end down to a point and give it a try? Bad idea, or would it work. They aren't expensive, but worried that Amazon has cheap quality ones. Mine has the screw on the side for replacing tips, but it's been hot and cold so many times it just won't budge.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

$35 and you even get a meter 

DO NOT grind down the tip. It's coated (I forget if aluminum or tin) . Lose the coating and the tip becomes useless. Oh, skip the nasty wet sponge and get yourself a brass scrubber from the dollar store (3 for a buck). Works way better. This will last you if you take care of it. In the meantime save up for a nice Hakko station.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I was looking at one that was 60w and $19.95 on Amazon. I don't think I've ever bought one new. I can't even recall how I got this one I have now. Thanks for all the help. Be nice to have nice soldering connections rather than big blobs because the iron is more clumsy than I am.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Verne said:


> I was looking at one that was 60w and $19.95 on Amazon. I don't think I've ever bought one new. I can't even recall how I got this one I have now. Thanks for all the help. Be nice to have nice soldering connections rather than big blobs because the iron is more clumsy than I am.


Yup life is too short for bad solder connections. In fact, before you buy anything, go watch some beginner youtube vids on soldering (there are a ton). Then make a buying decision.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Things like this are fun too. Gives you practice so you don't let the magic smoke out of your pedal components. Just search "solder practice".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man tell me what you want to build, if you want to build on perfboard. Likely I have a printed layout and parts list. Likely, I have all the parts and will ship em for nothing, if it’s a distortion or fuzz. I even have a couple nice painted boxes I’d let go cheap. You supply the perf board, use a dremel cut wheel (and a dust mask) if you can but you can score and snap it to size easily enough. I might be short pots, but everything else likely I do have.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@keto That is awesome. Thanks very much. I will pm you.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

BSTheTech said:


> Not Canadian but I started with this. You can order a kit from Mammoth. Was easy and fun.
> 
> Build Your Own Stompbox! | Premier Guitar
> 
> ...


I'm glad Verne made this thread. I've been thinking about the same plan as the Verne for a while. Start with a simple pedal, then a bit more complex, then build an amp.

This pedal sounds amazing. I might give it a go.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@keto is a very good dude!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Man tell me what you want to build, if you want to build on perfboard. Likely I have a printed layout and parts list. Likely, I have all the parts and will ship em for nothing, if it’s a distortion or fuzz. I even have a couple nice painted boxes I’d let go cheap. You supply the perf board, use a dremel cut wheel (and a dust mask) if you can but you can score and snap it to size easily enough. I might be short pots, but everything else likely I do have.


He speaks the truth, I saw it all! 

Honestly, I thought of you when I saw this thread...you could be the Canadian supplier!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I buy some/many of my supplies from Tayda ( Electronic Parts Online Store - Tayda Electronics ). They have recently started carrying pre-drilled-and-powder-coated enclosures. I'd like to send business in the direction of NextGen or Small Bear, but a fully-prepared enclosure is pretty hard to pass up. Tayda offers them up in a variety of predrilled configurations, from 2-6 holes, plus holes for stompswitch, jacks, power-jack, and LED. Note that they post 15% discount codes on their Facebook page every few weeks, so check before you order: Tayda Electronics

I use regular post when ordering, and it takes a few weeks for stuff to arrive, generally via a doorbell ring and a Canada Post truck.

Irons of 25-30W are fine for 60/40 solder, but 63/37 and lead-free require higher heat. I will caution you about stompswitches. There is a dab of grease inside them to both hold the rocker contacts in place during assembly, and also provide some damping to reduce "chatter" during switching. When heat is applied to the solder lugs for too long, the heat is transferred to the rocker contacts and grease, melting the grease and causing it to flow along the contacts, where it acts as an insulator. So a quick in-and-out with a very hot iron (and a tinned solder lug) is recommended for installing stompswitches without experiencing later problems.

Make a point of gathering datasheets for every transistor and chip you might use. They can generally be found by googling the part # and "pdf" (e.g., "2N5088 pdf"). You will appreciate having them when you forget whether it was EBC or CBE when looking at the flat side, and especially when you end up using a BC type that someone said was a good sub. By the same token, a meter with a transistor hfe tester is a must. It will help identify which pins are which when the datasheet isn't handy or the part number isn't legible.

I've been building pedals for over 40 years, so I've learned all this the hard way.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The power rating, or 'watts' of a soldering iron, is only a small part of the whole story. Just like tube amps. 

At least as important is tip size and using the right tip for the job, based on the amount of thermal mass it contains (soldering onto small pads or large heatsinks). If your iron takes more than 3 sec to flow solder onto the work area, you have the wrong tip. A decent $50 iron with a selection of replaceable tips is better than a fancy, multi-watt solder station (this, from someone who often used a $1000+ Pace soldering/solder-sucking rig at work).


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Any specific recommendations for a kit?

Brand?

Model number?

I soldered the 9v battery wires in my Green Russian Big Muff back in the day, but that's the only soldering I've ever done, and I'm clueless as to which specific kit has the attributes you mention above.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Any specific recommendations for a kit?

Brand?

Model number?

I soldered the 9v battery wires in my Green Russian Big Muff back in the day, but that's the only soldering I've ever done, and I'm clueless as to which specific kit has the attributes you mention above.


----------

